# What next??



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has any advise please.

I've just undergone my first round of IVF which resulted in a BFN. 
Basically I was sterilised at the age of 21.... Stupid thing to do, anyway I can't turn back the clock so me and my Husband decided to try egg share as I'm also helping someone else too, I am lucky enough to have have children, but felt having another child would complete our family.

All tests came back fine, a match was found so started the journey, half way through the drugs I was flippantly told that I had polycystic ovaries (which I felt should have be explained to us before) anyway whilst on stims they told me I had 35 follicles, they were concerned about OHSS so rapidly dropped my dose and got me in quick for ER during the procedure i was told that i had only had 2 eggs both not matured so basically prepare for the worst.
I was devastated for myself and also the recipient, I couldn't stop thinking about her and the guilt was horrible, I felt like I'd let everyone down.

The clinic didn't really explain anything, i was pretty much left in the dark and relied on this site to get information they did a blood test which showed them my oestrogen level had plummeted.
The next day i had a phone call telling me that one had matured over night and fertilised.... Great apart from they told me because I was at risk from OHSS they would have to freeze it, again i didn't understand anything about FET, and the clinic didn't seem to have the time to explain either, so did my research myself.
I had a 3dt on the 7th Jan, 7 days later I started bleeding so heavy for 6 days that i was having to get changed 3 or 4 times a day, the clinic really wasn't interested.

I phoned the clinic asking for a follow up consultation to be told by reception they don't think they offer these?? 
Anyway (sorry it's gone on a bit lol) what I'm really wondering is could the clinic have been wrong to drop my dose so low? and does anyone think I would be able to do egg share again??
Funds wont allow us to do it otherwise and I'm struggling to come to terms with the fact that it may have come to the end after such a long journey.

If anyone has any advise i would be really grateful.
Thank you in advance


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi charlie, i may not be much help but im currently in the process of egg sharing and i have pcos, they have advised me that need to monitor my drugs really carefully as its really easy to overstimulate so you usually stay on a fairly low dose, if you had a transvaginal scan prior to your treatment they should have been able to see the follicles on that to diagnose pco, alot of clinics wont allow women with pcos to egg share however if you look on the hfea website it will tell you which clinics will allow you too, the clinic im at have informed me that if i only produce between 4-7 eggs then i have the choice to either keep all of the eggs and not egg share again or donate all of them and have another round of ivf for free, then i would be able to egg share again, and obviously aboue 8 egg is halved. however if there are less than 4 then cycle would be cancelled and i wouldnt be able to egg share again, obviosly this is only my clinic yours may be very different, sorry if this is not much help

i wish you lots of good luck and remember it only takes one embryo so fingers crossed

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello
Thank you so much for your reply!!
I really can't see them letting me again, I guess why I'm so annoyed is that throughout the whole process I felt very left in the dark.

When they told me I had it, obviously I was in shock and they said oh we have a leaflet on it if you want it, I just looked on-line to get info.

It isn't sour grapes of course I do have to thank  them for at least successfully creating one embryo.

Just seems like they've had their money so that's that!

Wish you lot's of luck for your treatment!!
thank you again


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Charlie,
So sorry you've had such a difficult time.
I am currently in the middle of deciding which clinic to use for DE (in London). Would you mind telling me which clinic you are at?

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

charlie im definately confused as to how they did not know this before you started, which clinic are you at if you dont mind me asking??

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello
Sorry I've not responded earlier, was away the weekend!
Thank you both for replies!!
I'm with Midland fertility clinic, I had a reading of 53 for something?? Sorry to be vague but they never really said and when I questioned it was told it was nothing to worry about and that some woman do get high readings.
Whilst in the middle of a scan whilst on stims drugs the doctor make some remark about "yes because of your PCOS" I remember not hearind the rest because it was such a shock.
When I questioned what it was and why I wasn't told before she just said well I can give you a leaflet and I don't know why you wasn't told
To be honest all of the whole process is a bit of a blur, I seemed to really be kept in the dark.
Really don't know where to go from here.
You wouldn't believe what a comfor it is speaking to other people in the same boat, throughout the whole thing I've felt so alone.
Thank you again


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

no problem, so sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience and to me it doesnt look like they have dealt with the whole thing very well, why not try ringing them and explaining your concerns

feel free to pm me whenever you need any advise or just when you need a chat

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you that's lovely of you!!
I think that I'm just going to have to come to terms with it and move on.... Will be hard but not a lot of choice!
I spoke to them again and grudgingly they have given me a follow up consultation for in 2 weeks, as soon as I ask the questions I just know they will just cover each other.
If I can be of any help to you just shout, cos I see your starting treatment soon.
Wish you lots of luck with your treatment
Thank you!!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

thank you, yeah i start this friday, 

i may well be asking you questions

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Feel free, i'm no expert but I had loads of questions too lol.

By the way the jabs aren't half as bad as you think, I thought I would have been a right baby but it becomes second nature.

Wow that soon, lots of luck!!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

i'm not worried about the jabs at all, i'm a nurse so i'm confident that i will be fine! Ha ha its the only thing i'm not actually worried about though!              nic xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahaha least your in the right profession for it!!
You will be fine and get lots of lovely eggs   
You focus so much on the treatment that it's over before you know it, the hard part is the waiting to get started and the 2 week wait.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

i can imagine!! im just reading through my protocol now, i have a quick question for you, did you manage to give your jabs at the same time every day

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

No they said to me that as long as they were roughly 12 hours apart then it didn't matter! I don't know about you but I had to have 2 jabs of buserilin a day, I used to do first as soon as I woke up and the other around 9.
I was pretty lucky with the side effects too, just had hot flushes in the evening, but it used to make me starving lol.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

i only have to do one a day, but because i work shifts its going to be a nightmare if they need to be at the same time, ill just have to take them to work with me!!! i work 13hr shifts!!

oh well! what was your dosage then if you took them twice a day??

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think 12 hours was the minimum.

I was on 0.5 ml, think they put me on a high dose because of that high reading I had, they said it would take that to shut everything down.

Oh no 13 hour shifts!! Omg!!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

i know!! im on 0.5 too, im sure it will be ok i was just thinking if im on nights etc its going to be a bit of a pain but nevermind!! im sure ill have more questions for you, thanks for that charlie

nic
xx


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ask away I'm glad to be of help!! 
You prob know this anyway but a tip I learnt the hard way is if you keep your buserilin in the fridge take it out a while before injecting cos it really hurts when it's cold as it goes in lol.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

ha ha thanks

nic
xx


----------

